# Little Creek Salad Dressing-Kelowna



## planada (Mar 2, 2008)

While in Kelowna, we went into a little market called The Sunshine Market and picked up a bottle of salad dressing in the produce dept. It was so good that we started carrying it in our purses and ordering our salads without dressing so we could apply our own. We went back and bought more to take home to Phx, AZ. We ran out rather quickly and I wrote the website on the bottle and begged for more. The owner wrote back, told me she was glad we enjoyed it and sent me 12 bottles!! With a Thank You note telling us she was glad we enjoyed it.Needless to say, we love British Columbia, loved the people of Kelowna, and love Little Creek Salad Dressing. I don't think this exchange, including a thank you note would happen in the big city of Phoenix!


----------



## shagnut (Mar 11, 2008)

What kind of salad dressing is it? How much and how did you get it? shaggy


----------

